# The Kentucky Derby



## debodun (Apr 12, 2021)

Is May 1st. Any predictions yet?


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2021)

Concert Tour


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 13, 2021)

It will rain


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> It will rain


Then they best be mudders!


----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm a sucker for Traditions. Lots of sporting events out there, but some just have that 'It' thing.
The Derby, The Masters, Wimbledon Tennis are a few of those.
I'll watch the Derby and probably have my only Mint Julep of the year.
Same as finally getting tickets to an outer court match at Wimbledon in the 90's and had 'Strawberries and Cream'.
Reminds me that as much and as quickly that life changes, some things remain the same.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 13, 2021)

The only real living proof men are from Mars and women are from Venus.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

I love watching horses run. They are beautiful, majestic animals and I'm fortunate to be surrounded by pastures aplenty here where I live. It's a joy making friends with many in the community. But racing is disgusting. They are used, abused and die for the amusement of the wealthy.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 14, 2021)

Midnight Bourbon.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Midnight Bourbon.


Even if the horse doesn’t win, I like the name


----------



## rgp (May 10, 2021)

Well, let's see now ........ Bob Baffert has been 'busted', for 310 medication/drug violations , 5 in the last 12 months , and has "won" the Kentucky Derby [ the most most prestigious [also said to be the most difficult] horse race in the world ] 6,7 times ! And not until now has anyone seen a red flag ??? 

What happens to those who won $$ / lost $$ on the 'results' as posted @ the end of the race?


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2021)

Has anyone eaten the famous sandwich, the *Kentucky Hot  Brown*?


----------



## rgp (May 10, 2021)

rgp said:


> Well, let's see now ........ Bob Baffert has been 'busted', for 310 medication/drug violations , 5 in the last 12 months , and has "won" the Kentucky Derby [ the most most prestigious [also said to be the most difficult] horse race in the world ] 6,7 times ! And not until now has anyone seen a red flag ???
> 
> What happens to those who won $$ / lost $$ on the 'results' as posted @ the end of the race?



  {310 medication/drug violations}

 That was supposed to be 31 !! Not 310 ...... Sorry.


----------



## rgp (May 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Has anyone eaten the famous sandwich, the *Kentucky Hot  Brown*?



 Yes , My mother used to make it [almost] every KY/ Derby day ........ and other days as well.


----------



## Liberty (May 10, 2021)

rgp said:


> Well, let's see now ........ Bob Baffert has been 'busted', for 310 medication/drug violations , 5 in the last 12 months , and has "won" the Kentucky Derby [ the most most prestigious [also said to be the most difficult] horse race in the world ] 6,7 times ! And not until now has anyone seen a red flag ???
> 
> What happens to those who won $$ / lost $$ on the 'results' as posted @ the end of the race?


As we understand it, if they won bucks on the race they get to keep it. Say la ve for those who didn't.


----------



## rgp (May 10, 2021)

Liberty said:


> As we understand it, if they won bucks on the race they get to keep it. Say la ve for those who didn't.



 Thanks.

 As I see it, there could be lawsuits all over the place , in the coming days. Particularly from those that lost ?


----------



## Liberty (May 10, 2021)

rgp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As I see it, there could be lawsuits all over the place , in the coming days. Particularly from those that lost ?


I don't thing so rgp...of course anyone can sue for anything, but don't think they have bupkas chance of wining...the rule have probably been etched in stone for many years on drug usage.
Wonder what the  stable camera's will show, though.


----------



## rgp (May 11, 2021)

Liberty said:


> I don't thing so rgp...of course anyone can sue for anything, but don't think they have bupkas chance of wining...the rule have probably been etched in stone for many years on drug usage.
> Wonder what the  stable camera's will show, though.



 That's why I used the word 'could' as opposed to 'will'.  And yeah you're right but you know how some folks are .


----------

